# Divinity Candy



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I made some Divinity Candy and it turned out badly. Oh yes, it was good, just not textured correctly...too chewy. The weather has been damp; so I'm guessing that had a lot to do with this disaster.

I had used Karo Corn Syrup and now I'm out. I do have some Raw Honey. Does anyone know if this honey can be used to create a good divinity; and if so, would you share a recipie? (I have a lot of nice black walnut pieces I'ld like to use in it.)


----------



## Marianne (Feb 22, 2009)

I don't know about using honey, but I do know the high humidity on rainy days will totally ruin any divinity-making, from experience.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Marianne has it, a rainy day usually spoils divinity. If you see it happening, try pulling the mix like taffy and you'll still get a nice candy.

Use honey one for one instead of corn syrup in your recipe, just add 1/4 teaspoon cream of tartar.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Humidity will alter the outcome of the divinity as well as barometric pressure changes. When making candy you also have to adjust for altitude: for every 1000 ft above sea level you decrease the temperature by 2 degrees.

About the honey, I tried making marshmallows with honey instead of corn syrup and it was SO STRONG it was not edible. We just substituted equal amounts but it was too overpowering and we love honey.

I did find these recipes but have not tried them:

Honey Almond Divinity Recipe, Recipe for Divinity

honey divinity recipe | divinity recipes

I wouldn't just substitute equal amounts, I would use a recipe created for using honey instead. Let us know how it turns out if you try it


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks everyone.

I'll be getting into town next week; so will pick up some Cream of Tartar at that time. Also, I am guessing I will try half as much honey as the recipie calls for when using Karo.


----------

